# Signs of alien technology found on 'Oumuamua?



## CTRandall (Apr 1, 2018)

Folks! It looks like scientists may have found signs of alien technology on 'Oumuamua! Incredible!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 1, 2018)

CTRandall said:


> Incredible!



Certainly incredible for April 1st.


----------



## Alexa (Apr 1, 2018)

That asteroid is astonishing familiar. Definetely one of the best April's jokes.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Apr 2, 2018)

Brian G Turner said:


> Certainly incredible for April 1st.



Surely _not _incredible for April 1st.


----------



## CTRandall (Apr 3, 2018)

April 1st? I hadn't made that connection at all...


----------



## Culhwch (Apr 4, 2018)

CTRandall said:


> Folks! It looks like scientists may have found signs of alien technology on 'Oumuamua! Incredible!



[citation needed]


----------



## Alexa (Apr 4, 2018)

So, you all missed that press conference scheduled on April 1st ?


----------



## CTRandall (Apr 4, 2018)

My friend was pretty drunk when he told me about this (celebrating the discovery). Perhaps he got the date wrong? And I haven't been able to get ahold of him since. It's like he disappeared.


----------



## Alexa (Apr 5, 2018)

Aliens got him ?


----------



## Venusian Broon (Apr 5, 2018)

CTRandall said:


> And I haven't been able to get ahold of him since. It's like he disappeared.



Don't worry! He's with me. We're in the pub celebrating his next discovery. Using Oumuamua, astrological planetary conjunctions and some cryptic messages from the diary of the Victorian General, Charles George Gordon, we have discovered the portal to the lost continent of Lemuria. Powered by Copernicium of course - that's how we could pinpoint it!


----------



## Cathbad (Apr 5, 2018)

I don't see it on Google Maps.

So can it really exist??


----------



## Venusian Broon (Apr 5, 2018)

Cathbad said:


> I don't see it on Google Maps.
> 
> So can it really exist??


The portal is hidden and guarded by yetis - Google don't mess with them.


----------



## Harpo (Apr 5, 2018)

Venusian Broon said:


> .....the lost continent of Lemuria.......



That's the first time it's been mentioned on Chrons since we found it a few weeks go. Nice place


----------



## Venusian Broon (Apr 5, 2018)

You left it like a rubbish tip. The cherubim's would only let us enter the garden of Eden if we cleaned up after you.

P.s. they want to know who left the Razzle magazine.


----------



## Harpo (Apr 5, 2018)

That may have been one of the mountain of items they emptied from my pockets


----------



## CTRandall (Apr 5, 2018)

I'm stunned. I announce the greatest discovery since humanity first tamed fire and look at how quickly it descends into trivial nonsense. No wonder 'Oumuamua decided to leave the solar system without making contact. ;-)


----------



## REBerg (Feb 9, 2019)

Oumuamua is the only interstellar object we’ve ever seen in our solar system. What is it?

Nice try, aliens.
Plot an intercept course.


----------

